# Houston Herf/ 601 Event at Robusto's



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Here are some pics from saturday night. I think frank already posted them but what the heck here they are again


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I did post them but they where not on the front page anymore 
But I have some time to post all the names to the pics now so here they are L to R.

Pic 1. Turk10mm (Tony), Matt, Matt, mphilipp (Mike)

Pic 2. Stogie (Daniel), Shawn, sysrock (Bo), canney (Greg)

Pic 3. tx_tuff (Frank), vegasgirl (Tiffany)

Pic 4. 12stones (Ricky), l0venpeace (Heather), Heathers hubby Anthony

Pic 5. DanRichomd (Dan), Squid

Pic 6. patefengreen (Rhonda), Rhonda's Husband bommerd35 (Troy)

Pic 7. canney (Greg) and wife and crew

Pic 8. Eddie Ortga, tx_tuff (Frank)

Pic 9. Shawn, sysrock (Bo), canney (Greg), mphilipp (Mike)

Pic 10. Box of 601s Green label.


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

What the hell is up with my face in Pic 2? LOL, to let everyone know, I was in the middle of a toast. I let it out that my wife is pregnant and I am going to be a papa. Thanks for everyone making my night, right at that time. The cheers and hollering made my day!!! My wife loved the story as well...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I wanted to say that in the post but I figured I would let you tell everybody LOL. Congrats again!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

sysrock said:


> What the hell is up with my face in Pic 2? LOL, to let everyone know, I was in the middle of a toast. I let it out that my wife is pregnant and I am going to be a papa. Thanks for everyone making my night, right at that time. The cheers and hollering made my day!!! My wife loved the story as well...


What's the problem? That's just the face of a man who will never get another peaceful night of sleep for the next 20 or so years (starting in about 9 months). Congratulations and welcome to the club! Looks like an eventful summer on the horizon for you and Momma Sysrock!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

You Texas boys sure do love youre Texas shirts  and grats on the baby!!


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

That is my friend, Shawn, hopefully soon to be a member of cigar live. We had just gotten back into Houston from the Texas/Nebraska game.


----------

